# Work in Florida - Live in Bahamas



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

I may have a chance to relocate to Florida, if the numbers are good enough was thinking of staying in Florida 3-4 days a week and having a home in Bahamas (rent and or buy), this would allow my family to live for most of the year in Bahamas and our son to get a UK type education there as they run GCSE program. Initial research suggests no hurdles in the way, ie we can stay in Bahamas for up to 8 months of the year which would cover the school terms, indeed if we buy then we automatically are entitled to a residence card , this would lift the 8 month restriction. Anything I am missing ? , apart from the weather risk on the islands, Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It can be done. Commuting costs and inconvenience will be a major factor, though if your family is living somewhere with U.S. CBP pre-clearance that'd be much better. Nassau (Lynden Pindling International Airport) and Freeport (Grand Bahama International Airport) are the two airports in the Bahamas offering that service. I'd also sign up for U.S. Global Entry if/when you're eligible.

Obviously you cannot do pull this off without legal work permission in the U.S. (or U.S. citizenship, U.S. nationality, or U.S. permanent residency).


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks for reply, my company will cover Visa side of thing for US so all good, as we are British also no issue with extended stay in the Bahamas,due to continued colonial ties thankfully, with regards to Airports, thanks, was aware of that, there is also an option of a 2hr boat ride from Florida/Miami into Grand Bahama so that option too, weather permitting of course. Another option would be to have the family live in Atlanta where this is also UK style educational programs but I have no clue about Atlanta


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Patch66 said:


> thanks for reply, my company will cover Visa side of thing for US so all good, as we are British also no issue with extended stay in the Bahamas,due to continued colonial ties thankfully, with regards to Airports, thanks, was aware of that, there is also an option of a 2hr boat ride from Florida/Miami into Grand Bahama so that option too, weather permitting of course. Another option would be to have the family live in Atlanta where this is also UK style educational programs but I have no clue about Atlanta


Atlanta: rather diverse city, you are in the mountains in no time, the beach is for most a week end trip, art/food, international airport, traffic is awful to say the least, mild winters, hot summers.

UK style education is widely available in the US if that is your focus.


----------

